# SPN Admin, Narayanjot Kaur, Passes Away. Celebrating Her Legacy



## Inderjeet Kaur (Apr 28, 2014)

Our beloved sister, Narayanjot Kaur [spnadmin], is gravely ill in hospice. Both she and her family are in great need of love and support from all of you.  Please keep all of them in your prayers and your positive thoughts.

She has been suffering for several years with a type of blood cancer and has put up an unbelievable fight, remaining on duty here at SPN through several courses of chemotherapy. She has shown great courage working to keep this forum both open and clean. Your prayers are one way you can say "Thank you."

If you know her only as a forum moderator, I urge you to get a different perspective by visiting her albums about the various animals in Gurbani. 


My personal favourite is The Birds of Gurbani. I believe it best reveals the poetry in her soul and the love of Guru ji in her heart.

*A sad update posted by Naryanajot ji's sister on Apr 28, 2014:



Snowleopard said:



			Reading through Inderjeet Kaur's announcement  and everyone's comments, I am deeply moved by your regard, respect, and  love for my sister Narayanjot Kaur. That you include us, her family, in  your prayers at this time has touched me deeply. I regret to inform all  of you, that my sister has passed away early this morning (Monday, 28  April 2014) after a brave battle against an aggressive form of cancer.  May her soul shoot straight for home for she was walking the way of the  Divine until the very end. All of you meant so much to her. You gave  depth and meaning to her life. You were all deeply loved. Thank you.  Nanina
		
Click to expand...


Sign the Guestbook at The Online Obituary of Narayanjot Kaur Ji by clicking here...

*
_*Update: *__*by her Sister Nanine d’Onofrio Ji

 “ ….  her funeral was beautiful.  Five Sikh gentleman came to the service. One sang the Kirtan Sohila and  a second translated it for us. They prayed the Ardas and read and  translated the Hukamnama for that day.’*_


----------



## Parma (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Is Gravely Ill*

It is a shame to hear that, I wish her all the best! May God bless her, Waheguru ji ki khalsa waheguru ji ki fathe


----------



## singh is king (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Is Gravely Ill*

Sorry to hear this and our (spn's) prayers are with Narayanjot Kaur ji...may God provide her strength to fight with disease.....Parmatma unha nu ate unha di family nu bal bakshe ....hope she will be here (on SPN) soon


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Is Gravely Ill*

She helped me in many ways on my journey into Sikhi over the last few years. We've butted heads a few times on subjects but I have always had utmost respect and admiration to her and she was always there willing to answer my questions.

I am so deeply saddened to hear this and will do Ardas for her.  She and her family are in my thoughts at this time.


----------



## AngloSikhPeace (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Is Gravely Ill*

Very saddening news. I pray that Waheguru will ease her suffering, and that she can rejoin us all once more soon.


----------



## Sherdil (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Is Gravely Ill*

:motherlylove:
<iframe src="//www.youtube.com/embed/vE72nMDLeNE" allowfullscreen="" frameborder="0" height="315" width="420"></iframe>
:motherlove:


----------



## Ishna (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Is Gravely Ill*

Thanks for letting us know, Inderjeet.

My thoughts and prayers are with Narayanjot and her family.  I'm sure she's receiving the best care in the hospice and they will be making her as comfortable as possible.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Is Gravely Ill*

What a wonderful, knowledgeable, articulate and wise person.

She has mentored me, guided me and encouraged me in matters small and a bit bigger.

She lives in all of us in measures small or large. Souls flourish and grow together and to me this is reincarnation in action.

May god bless her and provide peace, comfort and better days.

Wishing our beloved spnadmin ji the greatest of love from all of us. The best wishes and comforts to cope in trying times for her family and all loved ones.


<iframe src="//www.youtube.com/embed/01p4EpT9pVQ?feature=player_detailpage" allowfullscreen="" width="640" frameborder="0" height="360"></iframe>


Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Is Gravely Ill*

When she first touched my life..she was Antonia...and by the time she had become Narayanjyot Kaur..she had made ME a much better SIKH than I was before I met Antonia....she touched my deepst soul in ways that i never imagined anyone ever could..she taught me the finer and deeper meanings of Gurbani i never imagined a non-sikh could see..she saw clearly and showed me even more clearly what i imagined was permanent dhund..fog....she caught up   on Gurbani Grammar, Prof Sahib Singh , the various linguistic rivers that flow endlessly throughout the pages of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, she caught on to the various intrigues and conspiracies that have muddled Sikh history and Sikh Religion through various books, fake sakhis, so fast that it made Sherlock Holmes look childs play. She cut through the chase. She was blunt and straight forward when the need of the hour was to be blunt and straight forward..although as  a rule of thumb she was  kind -hearted and forgiving most of the time..as an Administrator of SPN she gave no quarter and asked for none. She was a stickler for Rules and SOP of SPN and thats why she will always be a shining beacon of light..a Light House founded on the strongest Rock that withstood the highest waves. SPN welcomed her as Antonia in early 2004-2005 and our initial communications were via Emails discussing various Sikh Forums...and then soon we both found that SPN would be our one and only First Love..and we would work day and night come what may to establish SPN as the Premier Sikh Forum that it has become today. Antonia- Narayanjyot Kaur-Spnadmin will forever remain as the bedrock on which SPN stand.  My family has held a private family completed Akhand Paath for her health and got the second one completed this morning. We will always love her and respect her as family. Narayanjyot kaur Ji is one person who i can say with certainty and personal conviction who worked day and night to Amass the WEALTH of Naam that she can carry with her to Guru Jis darbar...unlike the wealth most of us amass that Guru Ji mentions in the quote below.

Jarnail Singh Gyani Malaysia.

Raat karan dhan sanchiyeah, Bhalkeh challan hoyeh...NANAK..naal na challeyee fir pachhtaava hoyeh...

You strive to amass wealth for the sake of a single night;
But you'll have to leave all of it behind when you depart in the morning!
O Nanak, you'll be left with regret when you realise that your efforts were all in vain.
Sri Guru Angad Dev Ji - Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Page 787


----------



## Snowleopard (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Is Gravely Ill*

Reading through Inderjeet Kaur's announcement and everyone's comments, I am deeply moved by your regard, respect, and love for my sister Narayanjot Kaur. That you include us, her family, in your prayers at this time has touched me deeply. I regret to inform all of you, that my sister has passed away early this morning (Monday, 28 April 2014) after a brave battle against an aggressive form of cancer. May her soul shoot straight for home for she was walking the way of the Divine until the very end. All of you meant so much to her. You gave depth and meaning to her life. You were all deeply loved. Thank you. Nanina


----------



## Ishna (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Is Gravely Ill*

Thank for you letting us know this sad news.

Narayanjot's dedication to the forum was admirable.  It's true, she steered the forum firmly as an administrator, and also offered so much of her rich knowledge and insight, her replies were so thoughtful and thorough.  

The energy she brought to learning about Gurbani was catching and she is an inspiration and encouragement for all in this, through her thousands of posts here at SPN.

Personally, she was like an auntieji to me, ready with advice about Sikhi and the world at large, who so often pondered the questions of Gurbani with me, and even privately coached me through some difficult situations with my real-life work.  She opened my mind to different perspectives and really challenged me to develop as a Sikh in a down-to-earth sort of way.

I will always remember her and feel like I'm under her wing.

This is one of my favourite threads, which she started and contributed to, back in 2008:  http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/gurmat-vichaar/19567-he-is.html 

Much love to her memory and family. :40:


----------



## singh is king (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Is Gravely Ill*



Snowleopard said:


> Reading through Inderjeet Kaur's announcement and everyone's comments, I am deeply moved by your regard, respect, and love for my sister Narayanjot Kaur. That you include us, her family, in your prayers at this time has touched me deeply. I regret to inform all of you, that my sister has passed away early this morning (Monday, 28 April 2014) after a brave battle against an aggressive form of cancer. May her soul shoot straight for home for she was walking the way of the Divine until the very end. All of you meant so much to her. You gave depth and meaning to her life. You were all deeply loved. Thank you. Nanina



It is very sad ...... RIP Narayanjot Kaur ji.....Parmatma tuhadi atma nu shanti deve.


----------



## Hardip Singh (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Is Gravely Ill*

To Respected Spnadmin jee,
May Waheguru jee gives you enough strength to fight this dreading diseases. My BEST wishes and request to the Almighty to get her well very soon.


----------



## Hardip Singh (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Is Gravely Ill*



Snowleopard said:


> Reading through Inderjeet Kaur's announcement and everyone's comments, I am deeply moved by your regard, respect, and love for my sister Narayanjot Kaur. That you include us, her family, in your prayers at this time has touched me deeply. I regret to inform all of you, that my sister has passed away early this morning (Monday, 28 April 2014) after a brave battle against an aggressive form of cancer. May her soul shoot straight for home for she was walking the way of the Divine until the very end. All of you meant so much to her. You gave depth and meaning to her life. You were all deeply loved. Thank you. Nanina



Oh No.............Worst news of the day. RIP dearest Spnadmin.


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Is Gravely Ill*

My big sis helped me lift myself from an atheist intoxicated dumbo into the very beginnings of being a Sikh, she was probably the only true Sikh I have ever had the good fortune to interact with, although it is a cliche to say she will live on in this forum, it also happens to be true, I can still feel her here, she was the pinnacle of someone who could go through the worst miseries and the worst pain, yet still keep it all together and do what needed to be done, she was the very meaning of the word acceptance, she taught me what Hukam actually meant, but she is in all of us, she lives on in all of us, and we must all do our best to keep that light alive, to treasure and remember what she stood for and what she tried to pass on to us, 

I wish I had met her, she was unique


----------



## harmanpreet singh (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Is Gravely Ill*

salute to her chardi kla .


----------



## Admin (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Is Gravely Ill*



Snowleopard said:


> Reading through Inderjeet Kaur's announcement and everyone's comments, I am deeply moved by your regard, respect, and love for my sister Narayanjot Kaur. That you include us, her family, in your prayers at this time has touched me deeply. I regret to inform all of you, that my sister has passed away early this morning (Monday, 28 April 2014) after a brave battle against an aggressive form of cancer. May her soul shoot straight for home for she was walking the way of the Divine until the very end. All of you meant so much to her. You gave depth and meaning to her life. You were all deeply loved. Thank you. Nanina



Thank you Nanina ji. You all are always in our prayers... 

It is really hard for me to appreciate her legacy in a few words... rather than be saddened by her departure, let us all celebrate the legacy of Narayanjot Kaur ji. 

Narayanjot ji will always live within us through her memories and her legacy will always reflect through her thoughts and ideas shared with us over the years... Certainly, SPN will never be the same again without her... and the void she leaves behind would be simply too hard to fulfill... 

The manner in which she was able to connect with so many people from varied cultural and religious backgrounds was simply amazing... a lot of us are going to miss her presence forever... 

Her endeavor to always remain in Chardi Kala (High Spirits) and positive attitude, even during adverse times, will always remain a guiding beacon...

It has been quite an honor to be able to spend some quality time with her during all these years. We will always cherish the happier moments, we all were able to spent with her... And the fact that she is still with us through her thoughts and ideas, gives me immense courage to keep on carrying on nurturing her baby called SPN... 

May Waheguru Always Bless Her...


----------



## japjisahib04 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Is Gravely Ill*

I am really saddened to hear. May Akal Purakh recover her.
sahni mohinder


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Is Gravely Ill*

I am so saddened by this news. 

To her family, I am so sorry for your loss.  

For everyone else, we must keep SPN going as that will also keep her memory alive.


----------



## aristotle (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Is Gravely Ill*

Narayanjyot Kaur Ji was one of my biggest supports in life; morally, spiritually and personally. I haven't had the honour of meeting her in person, but even a casual message from her was enough to help me when in doubt, uplift me when sad, and correct me when wrong.

Words fail me in describing what she meant to me, and her passing away is as big a loss for me as that of a family member and friend. Life will never be the same without her.


----------



## Sherdil (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Passes Away...*

So sorry to hear the sad news. She was in my thoughts as I went to sleep, and when I woke up this morning. Although I did not know her personally, I have had the pleasure of interacting with her on this forum. Thanks to Inderjeet Kaur ji I got to know another side of her, through her love of the animals that appear in gurbani. This forum is very much like a family and I can see that she was like a big sister to many here. I will never forget that she welcomed me to this forum and made me feel at home. God bless Narayanjot Kaur ji.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Passes Away...*

Indeed sad news and may we recognize her spirit and soul in ways positive. Each of us is part of the light of our Guru jis, Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, the people and everything living or otherwise we come across. We tend to classify ourselves as me. If you start taking out bits of others out of you, you will soon come to a void where nothing is left in the "me" shell.

Let us continue to cherish the light and part that spnadmin ji became of us. You will soon realize that she never passed away simply decided to stop working by herself and passed on the torch to others and the so fortunate. Her positives will last me a life time till my "me" also disappears physically.
Creator and creation are a continuity. We sometimes think it is disjointed or discontinuous. I would always remember and cherish and try to be as though she is still among us always.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## SaintSoldier1699 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Passes Away...*

A seed doesn't just grow into a beautiful strong tree without ensuring the correct environment, food, nurture on a consistent basis.  I thank spnadmin ji for creating the seed of SPN and then cultivating it with such love to produce such an inspiring forum which has helped many and no doubt the legacy will continue into the future, dispelling the fog with style.  

SPN is a place I can visit anytime anyplace in any state of mind and feel at home, thank you Narayanjyot Kaur Ji for making us part of your journey.

May Narayanjyot Kaur Ji's legacy grow stronger and her family find the strength to deal with this difficult time.

I wonder if we could make a SPN logo in memory of Narayanjyot Kaur?  She is definitely an inspiration


----------



## aristotle (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Passes Away...*



SaintSoldier1699 said:


> I wonder if we could make a SPN logo in memory of Narayanjyot Kaur?  She is definitely an inspiration



I second that...


----------



## findingmyway (Apr 29, 2014)

I cannot even begin to describe how much of an effect on my life Narayanjot ji had on my life. She was a mentor, a friend, a tutor and so much more. She has made me a better person and taught me so much about life and Sikhi. I hope her final days were in peace and not in too much pain. I am glad she is at rest but will miss her terribly. All the best to the family and thank you to SPN for preserving her ideas here.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 29, 2014)

Feeling the loss of a person who made such a huge difference in my life  as a Sikh...as a human being...without even having met in person...and  living continents and oceans apart..a person who deeply touched my soul  at depths i never imagined existed.....Good Bye Narayanjyot kaur Ji..you  have fought the good fight well..SPN and all of us have suffered an  irreplaceable loss today...but you will continue to shine as brightly as  the Lighthouse on a Solid Bedrock and guide us through your messages,  articles, albums on SPN.   Narayanjyot Kaur  aka Antonia D Onfrio  Pennsylvannia USA.  Our deepest condolences to her family all over the world...


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Apr 30, 2014)

Biggest shock of my life....


----------



## Oprativ8 (Apr 30, 2014)

Inderjeet Kaur said:


> Our beloved sister, Narayanjot Kaur [spnadmin], is gravely ill in hospice. Both she and her family are in great need of love and support from all of you.  Please keep all of them in your prayers and your positive thoughts.
> 
> She has been suffering for several years with a type of blood cancer and has put up an unbelievable fight, remaining on duty here at SPN through several courses of chemotherapy. She has shown great courage working to keep this forum both open and clean. Your prayers are one way you can say "Thank you."
> 
> ...



 I wish to thank all of you here at SPN for the love and support you have shown my wife Narayanjot Kaur over the years.  Being an admin on this forum was an avocation for her.  I deeply regret that I have not logged in sooner to get to know this aspect of my wife's life.  Thank you too, Nanine and Inderjeet Kaur and all of you who have posted in this thread for your beautiful words.  Jim.


----------



## Ishna (May 1, 2014)

*Re: SPN Administrator, Narayanjot Kaur, Passes Away...*



SaintSoldier1699 said:


> I wonder if we could make a SPN logo in memory of Narayanjyot Kaur?  She is definitely an inspiration



And now it has been done beautifully.  Thank you to whomever contributed to it.


----------



## Hardip Singh (May 2, 2014)

Today I had the first ever glimpse of the great lady. Nobody will ever believe that this lady was the brain behind the controls of a Sikhi web site and that she had such an in-depth knowledge of the Sikhism that she could even fine tune the posts of Sikh scholars. 

My hats off to her noble soul. We all at SPN must carry forward the legacy left behind by her by bringing the truth about Sikhism to the world.

Gurfateh.:angryadminsingh:


----------



## Harry Haller (May 2, 2014)

Hardip Singh said:


> Today I had the first ever glimpse of the great lady. Nobody will ever believe that this lady was the brain behind the controls of a Sikhi web site and that she had such an in-depth knowledge of the Sikhism that she could even fine tune the posts of Sikh scholars.
> 
> My hats off to her noble soul. We all at SPN must carry forward the legacy left behind by her by bringing the truth about Sikhism to the world.
> 
> Gurfateh.:angryadminsingh:



Even in times of sadness, I have always found humour to be a great help, NK left an imprint on all of us that will live forever, she will live forever through this forum and what it stands for, I am glad she is out of pain.

When I first wrote to her, many years ago, I had no idea she was a woman, my mental picture of SPNADMIN was some old bearded Sikh, with a huge white beard, so after my complete surprise, I think I wrote back, your a woman???? I changed my mental image to a younger Sikh punjabi woman, maybe the same age as my mum, then I found out she was not punjabi, which shocked me even more, and then I found out she was actually Italian, and throughout all this, I would just dig myself a deeper and deeper hole writing to her, and making all the wrong assumptions about what sort of person she actually was. She was a remarkable unique woman, and even now I still post expecting a mail telling me that it made her laugh, I know we all miss her enormously


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (May 2, 2014)

harry haller said:


> Even in times of sadness, I have always found humour to be a great help, NK left an imprint on all of us that will live forever, she will live forever through this forum and what it stands for, I am glad she is out of pain.
> 
> When I first wrote to her, many years ago, I had no idea she was a woman, my mental picture of SPNADMIN was some old bearded Sikh, with a huge white beard, so after my complete surprise, I think I wrote back, your a woman???? I changed my mental image to a younger Sikh punjabi woman, maybe the same age as my mum, then I found out she was not punjabi, which shocked me even more, and then I found out she was actually Italian, and throughout all this, I would just dig myself a deeper and deeper hole writing to her, and making all the wrong assumptions about what sort of person she actually was. She was a remarkable unique woman, and even now I still post expecting a mail telling me that it made her laugh, I know we all miss her enormously



Harry, I have no doubt that wherever she is now, she is deeply amused at all this fuss. I think my relationship with her was unique amongst those here at SPN; we were both incredibly stubborn women living with serious illness, both of us deeply loving Sikhi and Guruji - and agreeing on little else.  Our arguments - and they were many - were just between the two of us and it will so remain, sweet, tough, private memories. 

I, too, am happy that all that pain is behind her. I grieve not for her. She's just fine, I have no doubt. I grieve for those of us left with a hole in our lives, most especially her husband and sister and the rest of her family.


----------



## SaintSoldier1699 (May 2, 2014)

Wow, probably the most impacting SPN Logo for me yet, I was suffering the same "mental pictures" that Harry ji mentioned!

Wow. Lost for words :admin4: indeed!


----------



## Ambarsaria (May 2, 2014)

Sometimes we are amiss to note how fortunate we have been and are. Our spnadmin was a presence so cherishing.

The following extracted from Funeral Home public obituary page if it provides some highlights and accomplishments of our dear departed sister,
*
[/FONT]*


> *Obituary*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sat Sri Akal


----------



## linzer (May 2, 2014)

How very sad to hear.
  My wife and I just returned from India where we received Amrit. The input from this site and in particular from Spadmin ji helped us to make this decisión. My life has been changed for the better. I always enjoyed her comments ,always both intelligent and humorous. 
 Thank you to whoever made the icon.  She was truly a lovely women in every way.


----------



## Chaan Pardesi (May 2, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear the demise of SPadmin, Bibi Naryanajot Kaur ji.May Guru Ji offer her refuge in His darbar.may the family and friends have the boon to accept His Bhana with grace.

waheguru


----------



## ugsbay (May 2, 2014)

Such a big loss for us all here on SPN, but a treasure of memory. The last few weeks i used to pop in here but always wondered where is Narayanjot Ji not knowing how ill she was. This news was very shocking for me & it has took me some time to write these few words. Narayanjot was like a big sister for me & always gave me a clip around the ear everytime i stepped out of line. She certainly showed me ways to understand which i would not have done on my own. SPN will not be the same without our Narayanjot Ji. My regards go out to her family & all my brothers & sisters here on SPN. I feel a bit better after seeing our Narayanjot Ji's picture as a icon, it is a beautiful picture with a beautiful soul.


----------



## ashdoc (May 4, 2014)

I am deeply grieved . She used to always encourage me in my movie reviews . May her soul rest in peace .


----------



## kds1980 (May 5, 2014)

Very sad news. Her dedication to Sikhism was amazing


----------



## Aisha (May 6, 2014)

This is heart breaking news. Admin ji was the heart and soul of this forum. I've never been a regular poster on this board, but I've lurked on here quite a bit and have learned more about Sikhi here in such a short amount of time than I would have in an entire lifetime had SPN not existed. Being on this forum has literally been a life-changing experience for me and many others and we owe it all to the dedication Naryanjot ji had in keeping this place running smoothly. Insha'Allah, her soul rests in eternal peace and she is united with her beloved Waheguru.

Ameen, and Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Admin (May 6, 2014)

_*Update: *__*by her Sister Nanine d’Onofrio Ji

 “ ….  her funeral was beautiful.  Five Sikh gentleman came to the  service. One sang the Kirtan Sohila and  a second translated it for us.  They prayed the Ardas and read and  translated the Hukamnama for that  day.’*_


----------



## Snowleopard (May 7, 2014)

ugsbay said:


> Narayanjot was like a big sister for me & always gave me a clip around the ear everytime i stepped out of line. She certainly showed me ways to understand which i would not have done on my own.


While I understand how much you miss my sister, and I don't mean to be irreverent, but your comment about Narayanjot "clipping your ear" made me grin from ear to ear. She did not hesitate to let me, her flesh and blood sister, know when I had stepped out of line with a figurative ear boxing. She was the sort of big sister who loved with a big heart, protected fiercely, guided her younger siblings (who sometimes were unwilling to be lead  ), and was a natural teacher. And it is only natural and fitting that she continued in this manner with members of her beloved Sikh family.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 8, 2014)

Snowleopard said:


> While I understand how much you miss my sister, and I don't mean to be irreverent, but your comment about Narayanjot "clipping your ear" made me grin from ear to ear. She did not hesitate to let me, her flesh and blood sister, know when I had stepped out of line with a figurative ear boxing. She was the sort of big sister who loved with a big heart, protected fiercely, guided her younger siblings (who sometimes were unwilling to be lead  ), and was a natural teacher. And it is only natural and fitting that she continued in this manner with members of her beloved Sikh family.




Yes Ji..she was much much more than a natural teacher..many a time....I would reply to her off the cuff and her reply would be back in an instant..OH Gyani you had me laughing so much i fell off the chair....and it made my heart glad that I could make her laugh....and that she could laugh so easily...I wish I had met her in person....she just had too big a heart for a normal person...


----------



## TigerStyleZ (May 10, 2014)

I didnt know her, but after all I read written from her , I can say she was a solid and nice person -until now I didnt even came across a single "bad "post by Narayanjot Kaur.  



Her last quote from SGGS ji was;

*ਜੇ ਕੋ ਮੂੰ ਉਪਦੇਸੁ ਕਰਤੁ ਹੈ ਤਾ ਵਣਿ ਤ੍ਰਿਣਿ ਰਤੜਾ ਨਾਰਾਇਣਾ ॥*
jae ko moon oupadhaes karath hai thaa van thrin ratharraa naaraaeinaa ||
If someone is going to teach me something, let that be that the Lord is pervading the forests and fields

and so were her answers in topics like jeevan mukti etc.. 

Waheguru meehr karan.


----------



## Astroboy (May 11, 2014)

After hearing about her passing away, I said from the depth of my heart to her, Thank you for all you've done for me, Antonia Ji, Thank You Narayanjot Kaur Ji, thank you spnadmin Ji. Thank you, you will be remembered always.


----------



## arshdeep88 (May 12, 2014)

Just opened up SPN after so many days and am really very much shocked to hear the demise of our Loving SPNadmin Naryanjyot Kaur Ji.Am loss  in words to say anything but DIDI ji as i use to call her was always encouraging ,positive and aided me in various aspects of my life.Always found her brave and dedicated to Gurubani and life no matter what and always in Chardikalhan and her posts,her talks  reflected this characteristic nature  of hers.
Death might be a reality for all of us but You are always in our memories DIDI Ji.
(writing all this i still cant believe that she passed away as being in SPN you know each post of yours was moderated by her).


----------



## Navdeep88 (May 14, 2014)

Narayanjot Kaur Ji, was a beacon of truth. 
If there was one thing I observed about her, it was that she defended hers. And that is the observation that I have of most who participate here, Their truths differ, but they are part of a cohesive whole. Thank you Narayanjot Kaur Ji.


----------



## Gsinghgursoch (May 17, 2014)

A Great Loss

  I heard yesterday about late Sister Antonio’s demise.  I used to post on SPN under her supervision. I truly regarded her my sister. For no reason, a kind of disagreement started brewing between her and me and I left SPN; however, I never lost respect for her. She was indeed a marvelous person. She protected SPN like a hawk from proselytization. She left her positive influence on many Sikhs. Doubtless, they will miss her absence.  Her passing away is the path we, each and everyone, have to go through eventually; therefore, I respect Akalpurakh’s call. Her fight with the cancer was exceptional; while fighting it, she kept her mentoring and supervising job without fail.  Her contribution to SPN is beyond words.

  My sincere condolences to her family and SPN.

  Regards

  G Singh AKA PK70


----------



## arshi (May 20, 2014)

I have been out of touch with SPN for many months and only just learnt of the departure of our respected Narayanjot Kaur ji.

Her death has touched and saddened many hearts, including mine. She worked tirelessly, with inspired dedication, for SPN and was the lynchpin around which SPN operated. She has left an irrecoverable gap in its administration. Narayanjot ji lives on in the hearts of those who were fortunate enough to meet her either in person or in abstract form. As a staunch believer in the teachings of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji she was spiritually elevated and close to Waheguru.

On a personal note, it was her appreciation, sweet persuasion and encouragement that prompted me to post articles on SPN. I am eternally grateful to her for that. May Waheguru give her family the will and strength to come to terms with their loss.

Her memory lives on.

Rajinder Singh ‘Arshi’


----------



## gur_meet (May 26, 2014)

Narayanjot kaur ji was also a great contributor and motivating force in other forums as well.Even in email discussions. I searched and could locate her posts from way back as far as 2007. Here is quote from one of her post to remember her She lives as memory:

 " Shabd Guru

_Shabd__" comes from Sha- and -bd. "Sha" means the expression of the ego, the attachments we identify with."Bd" means to cut out/off or to eradicate. The root meaning of Sha-bd is that which cuts the ego. It is not just any sound. It is not just a wise sound or a song of truth. It is a sound that cuts away the ego that occludes the truth from you._ This is a passage from the article referenced in the link above. Guru - the light which dispels darkness is the one who cuts off expressions of the ego. Jap and Simran are both the what and the how. But there is more to the article, and it is one of Yogi's better lectures.

My thought would be that the sound and rhythm that lead to God are found in the Shabds of the Guru - Guruji. So the discussion is both about the _what_ or the content of prayer which gives insight and the _how_ or the actions which bestow energy -- leading away from the constraints that blind and deafen and a _where,_ Shabd Guru leading us through Naam to another situation, or place  In describing Naam -- Guru Arjan Dev ji Panna 189

_Gauree__, Fifth Mehla:

The Naam, the Name of the Lord, is the Support of the breath of life of His devotees.
The Naam is their wealth, the Naam is their occupation. ||1||
By the greatness of the Naam, His humble servants are blessed with glory.
The Lord Himself bestows it, in His Mercy. ||1||Pause||
The Naam is the home of peace of His devotees.
Attuned to the Naam, His devotees are approved. ||2||
The Name of the Lord is the support of His humble servants.
With each and every breath, they remember the Naam. ||3||
Says Nanak, those who have perfect destiny
- their minds are attached to the Naam. ||4||49||118||_

Just as light is both a particle and a wave, so Guru Arjan describes Naam as having _what, how and where._ Naam is both substance and frequency, and it defines a space. As _what_ or substance, the felt presence of Naam supports His servants, supports the breath of life, is wealth that the Lord himself bestows. As _how_ or vibration or frequency, His devotees are attuned to the Naam. and His humble servants remember it. And as _where,_ Naam is situated - Naam has dimension because it has greatness and it is the home of peace, a place where those who have a perfect destiny attach their minds to Naam,

Just a few thoughts "

- narayanjot kaur ji wrote on sept 6.( the year I suppose was 2007 )

She had an amazing ability to pen words. The expression used to come beautifully and so expressive.And so diligent , humble and involved.

She lives as memory even in the minds of those she remained in contact even thousands of miles away having not even met.

My Ardas for Guru meher .


----------



## namritanevaeh (May 29, 2014)

:-( my most sincere condolences.

Peace to the family.


----------



## namritanevaeh (May 29, 2014)

harry haller said:


> Even in times of sadness, I have always found humour to be a great help, NK left an imprint on all of us that will live forever, she will live forever through this forum and what it stands for, I am glad she is out of pain.
> 
> When I first wrote to her, many years ago, I had no idea she was a woman, my mental picture of SPNADMIN was some old bearded Sikh, with a huge white beard, so after my complete surprise, I think I wrote back, your a woman???? I changed my mental image to a younger Sikh punjabi woman, maybe the same age as my mum, then I found out she was not punjabi, which shocked me even more, and then I found out she was actually Italian, and throughout all this, I would just dig myself a deeper and deeper hole writing to her, and making all the wrong assumptions about what sort of person she actually was. She was a remarkable unique woman, and even now I still post expecting a mail telling me that it made her laugh, I know we all miss her enormously




Wow. Yeah I hear you...I thought a guy too but younger.


----------



## Seeker9 (Jul 1, 2014)

I have been away for a long time and am truly saddened by this news.It was the first thing I saw when I logged in and it was a shock. Such a wonderful person. A formidable intellect and with such a massive understanding of Sikhi. So much commitment to the path and this forum. A massive loss.


----------



## Aisha (Jan 30, 2015)

Inderjeet Kaur said:


> Our beloved sister, Narayanjot Kaur [spnadmin], is gravely ill in hospice. Both she and her family are in great need of love and support from all of you.  Please keep all of them in your prayers and your positive thoughts.
> 
> She has been suffering for several years with a type of blood cancer and has put up an unbelievable fight, remaining on duty here at SPN through several courses of chemotherapy. She has shown great courage working to keep this forum both open and clean. Your prayers are one way you can say "Thank you."
> 
> ...



Inderjeet Kaur ji,

is there any way that spnadmin ji's old albums can be re-opened? I remember going through he "Birds of Gurbani" when this thread was first posted and found the contents to be absolutely beautiful. I dug up this thread because I wished to go through them again but unfortunately, the links don't seem to be working. If anyone has any way of re-introducing the albums, I'd greatly appreciate it.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Admin (Jan 30, 2015)

Gurfateh Ji, you would be aware we just upgraded to new forum software. We are working hard on restoring some of the missing links... Thank you


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh man I haven't logged in years...
She helped me out during tough times. She was very resourceful. I can never forget her. I wish I had stayed in touch with her so that I could see her during her final moments but I was too caught up in my own bullshit.


----------

